# Preamp Aguilar OBP-1



## maxitenia (Nov 14, 2011)

Hola gente electronica, necesito su ayuda ya que estuve "revolviendo" internet por todos lados y no logro encontrar el diagrama del preamplificador onboard Aguilar OBP-1 (o de cualquier otro de la marca).

Para que lo vean, el pre es algo asi:






Todo lo que pude encontrar son las instrucciones de conexion pero quiero saber que tiene dentro de la cajita  y me parece un poco caro pagarlo u$120 (con esa plata me compro unos muy buenos mics)

Les dejo la pagina para que la vean Aguilar Amplification

saludos gente, espero alguna respuesta!
Gracias!!


----------



## chacarock (Dic 9, 2011)

mira yo investigando encontre este, no se si te sirva,
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/bartolini-ntmb-preamp-25522/

 tambien busque algo del aguilar pero sin suerte, si encunetras algo ahi me chiflas
saludos


----------



## maxitenia (Ene 4, 2013)

Gracias Chacarock, lo que me pasaste esta bueno! lo que tiene que es una pedalera y lo que buscaba con el obp de aguilar es un pre que va dentro del bajo, por eso es tan chico


----------



## Pableen (Mar 21, 2013)

No encontraron nada che? Yo en realidad estoy buscando el obp-3 que es basicamente lo mismo, si alguien sabe algo avise porfa!
El obp3 lo estan vendiendo en argentina a $1900 no hay bajo que valga la pena!


----------



## maxitenia (Mar 21, 2013)

Son imposibles de encontrar jajaajaja y ni da comprar uno para desarmarlo porque esta sellado... :/ es como una gran secreto que tiene bien guardado Aguilar... como los componentes de la cocacola (?)


----------

